# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Saddam Hussein

## Աբելյան

Սադամ Հուսեյնին դատապարտել են կախաղանի: Ամենաուշը մի ամսից ի կատար ա ածվելու հրամանը:

----------


## Gohar

Ամեն դեպքում ցավում եմ այս որոշման համար:Նա,  Իրաքում ապրող հայերին միշտ լավ է վերաբերվել ու շատ սիրում էր հայերին:

----------


## Մելիք

Մհահապատիժը իբրև պատժի ձև չեմ ընդունում, բայց էս ելքը կանխատեսելի էր:

----------


## Firegirl777

Արժեր, ու ճիշտ է

----------


## Ֆելո

կախելու ե՞ն. խի ո՞ր դարնա. սպնում են թո սպանեն, բայց գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակակից ձևով. օրինակ թո տոկի տան :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

կարդացածս գրքերը հիշեցի…մեծ մասը կարգին մարդիկ էին… :LOL:   :LOL:  
Մեխկ ա էէէէէէէէէ…

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Իսկ որտե՞ղ են իրագործելու մահապատիժը: Արաբական որոշ երկրներում մինչև հիմա մահապտժի դեպքում կախում են հրապարակներում :

----------


## John

ամեն դեպքում չարժեր նման ձևով…

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Իսկ որտե՞ղ են իրագործելու մահապատիժը: Արաբական որոշ երկրներում մինչև հիմա մահապտժի դեպքում կախում են հրապարակներում :


Որպես նախկին պաշտոնյա, քաղաքական գործիչ, հրապարակ չեն հանի, իրեն հատկացված հատուկ կենտրոնում պիտի իրականացնեն: Բայց ինձ թվում է դեռ Վատիկանը ինչ որ բան փոխել կկարողանա...
Համենայն դեպս, անարխիստություն է կախելը... :Think:

----------


## Սահակ

Եղեռն իրագործողին կախելը շատ մեղմ պատիժ եմ համարում: Ամենաքիչը հայերից կսպասեի որ պաշտպանեն Սադամ Հուսեյնին:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ամերիկյան օրենքներով դա միակ հասանելի պատիժն էր, բացի եթե ապացուցվեր որ նա անմեղ է և ոչ մի եղեռն չի կազմակերպել և դա անհնար է ուրեմն… ցավակցում եմ:
Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞նց կպատժեն, սրսկումո՞վ, թե էլեկտրական աթոռի վրա:

----------


## emo

«_ Ամերիկյան օրենքներով դա միակ հասանելի պատիժն էր... »_

Բայց ես գիտեմ նրան դատում են Իրաքի օրենքներով.
Թե չե ? :Think:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ճիշտ ասած TV չեմ նայել քանի օր է, բայց էսօրվա թերթերը կարդացել եմ: Դատավճռի իրագործման վայրի մասին ոչ մի տեղեկություն չկար: Ի դեպ մինչ ԱՄՆ-ում մեկը մյուսին շնորհավորում են , Եվրոպայում շատ քննադատորեն են մոտենում կախաղանի որոշմանը:  Բելգիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարարը (Karel De Gucht) բառացիրոեն ասել է _" դատավճռի իրագործման մեթոդը անըդունելի է Բելգիայի համար "_ - ( L'exécution de la condamnation est inacceptable pour la Belgique )
Դե ճիշտա էլի, մի տեսակ բարբարոսական դարաշրջանա հիշեցնում : Հա էլի մահապատիժ, բայց հիմա, որ դարն ա: Լավա գլխատման չեն դատապարտել

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Դե եթե խորանանք ոչ մեկն էլ ոչ մեկի կյանքի հետ խաղալու  իավունք չունի :Angry2:  
Ուղղակի էկելա ժամանակը, առջևում կոնգրեսի ընտրություններ են, դիրքերի ամրապնդում  է անհրաժեշտ, աչք փակել է անհրաժեշտ.................................
Տվյալ դեպքում կարելի էր ավելի քաղաքակիրթ բան մտածել :Think:

----------


## Ծով

ատում եմ Ամերիկան…
Բուշին խփեք էէէէէէէէէէէ………
բոլոր տեսակի սպանությունների մեջ մեկ է իր մատն է խառը…
ամեն գլոբալ բան քաղաքականացված է… :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Aggressive:

----------


## Սահակ

Սադամին Իրաքի օրենքներով են դատել և ոչ թե Ամերիկայի: Ամերիկայի օրենքներում կախաղան հանելը համարվումա դաժան պատիժ և չի թույլատրվում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Սադամին Իրաքի օրենքներով են դատել և ոչ թե Ամերիկայի: Ամերիկայի օրենքներում կախաղան հանելը համարվումա դաժան պատիժ և չի թույլատրվում:


Բայց չես գտնում որ դատավճիռը Բուշն է կայացրել :Wink:

----------


## Սահակ

> Բայց չես գտնում որ դատավճիռը Բուշն է կայացրել


Չէ, չեմ գտնում: Ինձ թվումա որ Իրաքի ժողովուրդը որը Սադամի ձեռքից եղեռնա տեսել, շատ անգամ ավելի մեծ մուռ ուներ Սադամի դեմ, քան թե Բուշը: Բուշը 100 անգամ ավելի պարզ և ապահով ձևեր ուներ Սադամին սպանելու համար, Իրաքի դատարանին հանձնելու փոխարեն: Ինքը կարար Սադամին վերցներ որպես ԱՄՆ-ի գերի, և դատեր ԱՄՆ-ի ռազմական դատարանում, և մի քանի օրվա մեջ դատավճիռ ստանար:

----------


## Artgeo

Իրաքի ներքին գործնա ինչ կանեն: Իմ կարծիքով բռնապետ մարդ ա, շատ մարդկանց ա սպանել ու ստանումա պատասխանը: Տառոսը մյուսներին:

----------


## Gohar

> Չէ, չեմ գտնում: Ինձ թվումա որ Իրաքի ժողովուրդը որը Սադամի ձեռքից եղեռնա տեսել, շատ անգամ ավելի մեծ մուռ ուներ Սադամի դեմ, քան թե Բուշը:


Սահակ ջան  ընկնելուց առաջ պետք է սայթաքես, այսինքն՝ եթե ինչ որ մի բան լինում է, ապա,  դա ունի իր դրդապատճառները: Ասեմ, որ Սադամը  պատահական  մարդկանց չէր սպանում:  Բոլորն էլ քաջ գիտակցում էին, որ Սադամը չէր ուզում իր գահը թողնել , գիտեին, որովհետև ինքը միշտ շեշտում էր այդ մասին, մոտավորապես հետևյալ խոսքերով՝  պոչիդ հետ խաղաս, ո՞չ թե մենակ քո, այլ ամբողջ ընտանիքիդ գլուխը կուտեմ ու  բոլորն էլ գիտեին, որ նրա խոսքը խոսք էր:Իրենք էին իրենց ձեռքով կրակի հետ խաղում:Թող քեզ չթվա, որ ես իրեն պաշպանում  կամ արդարացնում եմ, չէ՛, ուղղակի ասում էն ինչ, որ ճիշտն է: 
Եվ վերջում ամպայման կավելացնեմ, որ նա քրիստոնյաներին, հատկապես՝ հայերին շատ էր սիրում և իմ ճանաչած հայերի մեջ չկա մեկը, որ Սադամի գործունեությունից վնասվել է: Իսկ հիմա ի՞նչ է  այն հայերի վիճակը, որոնք դեռևս ապրում են Իրաքում, գի՞տես: Նույնիսկ հայ կանայք և աղջիկներն են սկսել չադրա կապել, որ հանկարծ փողոց դուրս գալուց չտարբերվեն, որ իրենք քրիստոնյա են, իսկ Սադամի ժամանակ  քրիստոնյան՝ քրիստոնյա էր, արաբը՝ արաբ:

----------


## Մելիք

Իրաքի վերաքննիչ դատարանը երեկ հաստատեց մահապատժի վճիռը, արդեն կասկած չկա, որ այն կիրականացվի:

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր առավոտյան Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 07:00-ն Բագդադում կախել են Սադամին:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ողորմի:  :Bad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Այսօր առավոտյան Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 07:00-ն Բագդադում կախել են Սադամին:


Ու այդպես էլ չիրականացրեցին նրա վերջին կամքը՝ մահապատժի ենթարկել նրան որպես զինվորի՝ գնդակահարելով… :Sad:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ու այդպես էլ չիրականացրեցին նրա վերջին կամքը՝ մահապատժի ենթարկել նրան որպես զինվորի՝ գնդակահարելով…


Եթե ասեր, որ իրեն կախաղան բարձրացնեն, ապա կգնդակահարեին որպես զինվոր:  :LOL: 
Իրաքի իշխանությունը անում է այն ինչ ԱՄՆ-ին է դուր գալիս:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ու այդպես էլ չիրականացրեցին նրա վերջին կամքը՝ մահապատժի ենթարկել նրան որպես զինվորի՝ գնդակահարելով…


ՀԱսկանալով քո ասածը՝ միաժամանկ պետք է նշեմ, որ զինվորի նման մեռնելու համար՝մարդը պետք է զինվոր եղած լինի… Հավատա ինձ, Սադամի որևէ գործողության մեջ զինվորի արժանապատվություն չի եղել՝ սկսած իշխանությունը գրավելուց մինչև վերջին իրադարձությունները: Զինվոր էր, օրինակ, այն գերմանացի սպան, որը, հնարավորություն ունենալով գնդակահարել Հիտլերին - նախապես լավ կազմակերպված մահափոձի ժամանակ - բայց չի արել դա, քանի որ ժամանակին երդում է տվել նրան, իսկ իր երդումը նա հարգում էր: Այսպիսի զինվորն էին նաև ցարական Ռուսաստանի սպաները, բայց ոչ երբեք Սադամը…

----------


## Davo'o

:Hands Up:    Բոլոր մարդակերին պետք է վերացնել, լավ էջ էր սա պատմության համար:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Էնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, որ կախաղան հանվողը Սադամն էր:
Որովհետև եթե իրականում տենց լիներ, մուսուլման աշխարհը միանգամից Ամերիկան տակնուվրա կաներ :Think:  
Համենայն դեպս, դատելով արձագանքներից, ավելի շատ հակված եմ հավատալու ,որ Սադամը ողջա ու ազատության մեջա:
Հիշեք ձերբակալության կադրերը, որտեղ 16 նմանակների մեջից ընտրեցին Սադամին, հատուկ էքսպերտիզայի միջոցով, բայց ավելի ուշ հայատարարեցին, որ  որ ՍԱդամից ոչ մի մասունք, ոչ մի բջիջ, ոչինչ չեն ունեցել, հետևաբար արդյունքները չեղյալ են հայտարարվել,ու ապագայում ,հետաքննության ու հարցումների վրա հիմնվելով հաստատեցին որ իրոք ինքնա:
Ոչ մեկ չհետաքրքրվեց, ինչու չեն հրապարակվում ինքնությունը հաստատող փաստերը,որոնք ձեռք էին բերվելլ հետաքննության ժամանակ :Think:  Հիմա էլ հո կարելիա, գործը փակվածա:

----------


## Gohar

> Էնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, որ կախաղան հանվողը Սադամն էր:


 Ես նույնպես  :Smile:

----------


## Srtik

Ինչ էլ, որ արած լիներ, էլի մարդ էր, թող ապրեր էլի,,,,Այսօր, որ ռուսական լրաբերով տեսա,,,,արցունքներս չկարողացա զսպել,,, :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Կախեցին...

----------


## Մանե

Չեմ կարա ասեմ իրականում կախել են թե չէ, բայց ես էհ մարդուն հարգում էի
Հ.գ կարող ա քիչ ա եղել որ իրանից ավելի դաժան դիկտատորներ են մնացել ազատության մեջ

----------


## kolize

ողորմի քեզ Սադդամ Հուսեյն  :Sad: 

եթե Սադդամի նմանակին են կախել նույնպես ողորմի
իսկ եթե իսկական Սադդամը մի կղզիում հանգստանում է մարդկությունից կտրված ապա Սադդամ Նոր Տարիդ շնորհավոր!!!

----------


## Gohar

> ողորմի քեզ Սադդամ Հուսեյն 
> 
> եթե Սադդամի նմանակին են կախել նույնպես ողորմի
> իսկ եթե իսկական Սադդամը մի կղզիում հանգստանում է մարդկությունից կտրված ապա Սադդամ Նոր Տարիդ շնորհավոր!!!


Հանգիստ խղճով կարող ես Սադամի նոր տարին չշնորհավորես:  :Smile:  
Արաբական երկրներում  ամանոր չի նշվում:  :Smile:

----------


## Sergey

> ողորմի քեզ Սադդամ Հուսեյն 
> 
> եթե Սադդամի նմանակին են կախել նույնպես ողորմի
> իսկ եթե իսկական Սադդամը մի կղզիում հանգստանում է մարդկությունից կտրված ապա Սադդամ Նոր Տարիդ շնորհավոր!!!


Իհարկե նմանակին են կախել, իսկ այդ կղզին այնքան էլ կտրված չէ, այնտեղ են նաև ՅուրիԳագարինը, Ադոլֆ Հիտլերը, ու էլի մի շարք հռչակավոր «իրականում ողջեր» :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> ատում եմ Ամերիկան…
> Բուշին խփեք էէէէէէէէէէէ………
> բոլոր տեսակի սպանությունների մեջ մեկ է իր մատն է խառը…
> ամեն գլոբալ բան քաղաքականացված է…


Բա ո՞վ ա փափուկ ու անմեղ։ Պուտի՞նը   :Think:  


Սադամի կախաղանը ի դեպ կարող եք քաշել նայել http://rapidshare.com/files/9946285/...ution.rar.html
Բոլոր բռնապետերի վերջը դա է լինելու։ ԱՆԽՏԻՐ։ Բոլորը պատասխան են տալու իրենք քայլերի համար։

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալություն Dell-ին հղումի համար։

----------


## Սահակ

> Էնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, որ կախաղան հանվողը Սադամն էր:
> Որովհետև եթե իրականում տենց լիներ, մուսուլման աշխարհը միանգամից Ամերիկան տակնուվրա կաներ


Ամերիկացիները դեմ էին Սադամին այդպես շուտ կախելուն։ Սակայն Իրաքի մուսուլմանները չլսեցին ամերիկացիներին և իրան կախեցին, իսկ կախելու ժամանակ իրան քֆրտում էին։ Կախաղան հանողների մեջ էր նաև Մուքթադա Ալ Սադրը, որը ամերիկացիների դեմ կռվող մուսուլմանների ղեկավարն է։ Մուսուլմանները Սադամին ատում են շատ անգամ ավելի շատ քան ամերիկացիները։ Ամերիկացիները իրականում Սադամին ատելու շատ քիչ պատճառ ունեն։ Պատմականորեն Սադամը միշտ Ամերիկացիների կողմն է եղել, և միշտ իր ազգը դավաճանել է։ Եվ բոլոր դավաճանների ու սրիկաների վերջը սենցա լինում։ Թող ուրիշներին օրինակ ծառայի։

Շատ եմ զարմանում թե ինչքան թերի ինֆորմացիա կա Հայաստանում։ Արդյոք որտեղի՞ց են մարդիկ կարծում թե մուսուլմանները սիրում էին Սադամին։

----------


## Artgeo

> Շատ եմ զարմանում թե ինչքան թերի ինֆորմացիա կա Հայաստանում։ Արդյոք որտեղի՞ց են մարդիկ կարծում թե մուսուլմանները սիրում էին Սադամին։


Սահակ մի զարմացի, Հայաստանում բացի ռուսական ալիքներից (ORT, RTR, Հ1) որևէ այլ տեղեկություն գրեթե չեն ստանում: CNN ու EuroNews գրեթե մարդ չի նայում, իսկ ըստ իս այդ ալիքներով նայելու բան էլ չկա… Տակը մնումա մի հատիկ «Շանթ»… Էն էլ էդ ալիքը մենակ ի՞նչ կարող ա անի…

----------


## Մելիք

> Մուսուլմանները Սադամին ատում են շատ անգամ ավելի շատ քան ամերիկացիները։ Ամերիկացիները իրականում Սադամին ատելու շատ քիչ պատճառ ունեն։ 
> 
> Շատ եմ զարմանում թե ինչքան թերի ինֆորմացիա կա Հայաստանում։ Արդյոք որտեղի՞ց են մարդիկ կարծում թե մուսուլմանները սիրում էին Սադամին։


Իսկ մյուս ինֆորմացիան, որ Ամերիկացիները Սադամին ատելու քիչ պատճառներ ունեին, շա՞տ հավաստի է: Ես էլ ինչ որ տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ Բուշ գերգաստանի ու Սադամի միջև նույնիսկ անձնական թշնամանք կար, էն աստիճան, որ Սադամը իր պալատներից մեկում մանրահատակը Բուշ Ավագի պատկերով էր պատրաստել տվել, որ միշտ քայլելիս տրորի նրան:

----------


## Սահակ

> Իսկ մյուս ինֆորմացիան, որ Ամերիկացիները Սադամին ատելու քիչ պատճառներ ունեին, շա՞տ հավաստի է: Ես էլ ինչ որ տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ Բուշ գերգաստանի ու Սադամի միջև նույնիսկ անձնական թշնամանք կար, էն աստիճան, որ Սադամը իր պալատներից մեկում մանրահատակը Բուշ Ավագի պատկերով էր պատրաստել տվել, որ միշտ քայլելիս տրորի նրան:


Բուշի ընտանիքի ու Սադամի միջև թշնամանք կար։ Բայց Ամերիկացի ժողովրդի մեջ մեծ թշնամանք չկար Սադամի նկատմամբ։ Իսկ իր սեփական ժողովրդի մեջ շատ կար։

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ամերիկացիները դեմ էին Սադամին այդպես շուտ կախելուն։ Սակայն Իրաքի մուսուլմանները չլսեցին ամերիկացիներին և իրան կախեցին, իսկ կախելու ժամանակ իրան քֆրտում էին։ Կախաղան հանողների մեջ էր նաև Մուքթադա Ալ Սադրը, որը ամերիկացիների դեմ կռվող մուսուլմանների ղեկավարն է։ Մուսուլմանները Սադամին ատում են շատ անգամ ավելի շատ քան ամերիկացիները։ Ամերիկացիները իրականում Սադամին ատելու շատ քիչ պատճառ ունեն։ Պատմականորեն Սադամը միշտ Ամերիկացիների կողմն է եղել, և միշտ իր ազգը դավաճանել է։ Եվ բոլոր դավաճանների ու սրիկաների վերջը սենցա լինում։ Թող ուրիշներին օրինակ ծառայի։
> 
> Շատ եմ զարմանում թե ինչքան թերի ինֆորմացիա կա Հայաստանում։ Արդյոք որտեղի՞ց են մարդիկ կարծում թե մուսուլմանները սիրում էին Սադամին։


Հարցը էնքան էլ սիրելը չի: Հարցը ավելի շատ կրոնական մարտահրավերնա, որը ամերիկան կնետեր մուսուլման աշխարհին եթե իսկապես ՍԱԴԱՄԻՆ կախեին:
Ընդհանրապես հակված չեմ մտածելու, որ Սադամին Իրաքը կախեց, Սադամին ամերիկան ա կախել:

----------


## Սահակ

> Հարցը էնքան էլ սիրելը չի: Հարցը ավելի շատ կրոնական մարտահրավերնա, որը ամերիկան կնետեր մուսուլման աշխարհին եթե իսկապես ՍԱԴԱՄԻՆ կախեին:


Սադամը հավատացյալ չէր։ Այաթոլահ Խոմեյնին Սադամին անվանում էր «աթեիստական կեղտի մարմնավորում» (epitome of atheist filth)։



> Ընդհանրապես հակված չեմ մտածելու, որ Սադամին Իրաքը կախեց, Սադամին ամերիկան ա կախել:


Սադամին չեն կախել, բայց իրեն կախել են ամերիկացիները  :Smile:

----------

